
Centuries-old frozen plants revived - schrofer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22656239
======
LowKarmaAccount
Fascinating! This reminds me of William J. Beal's seed germination experiment
that started in 1879 [1]. Beal buried seeds in several glass jars, and then
dug a glass jar every five years and planted it to see if it would grow. To
extend the experiment, the period between planting was extended to once a
decade, and then once every two decades to lengthen the experiment.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_James_Beal#Germination...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_James_Beal#Germination_Experiment)

------
e3pi
Centuries-old frozen plants revived, well then, let's...:

As today's notable 7GB bitcoin blockchain with user encoded messages down in
the .0000000001 values boundary redundant buffering, assume we're now ahead of
biogenetics automation where compressed high value -think of `earliest
Hebrew/Aramaic God scrawl on vellum', or `Naming Infinity Worshipers', or `Of
Euler-Ramanujan-Melzak Proportions!', TeX ASCII text be loaded and recoverable
in recombinant DNA insertion/recoding among the redundant/junk noise of this
bryophytes' chromosomes, try this as a candidate for a long
duration/persistent terrestrial manuscript bio-alive reproducing publishing
medium, with also as a `Clock of the Long Now' very-long-term equivalent
example, with its own half-life carbon-dating copyright(c) timestamp thrown in
for free!

------
genwin
Good to know another silver lining to global warming. The downsides are well
documented and scary. But since an even warmer planet is so likely now, I'm
just as interested in the advantages.

------
stefantalpalaru
"bryophytes" is not a catchy name. Let's call them "triffids".

